# Hiring for 2007-2008 snow removal (SE Michigan) subs needed too



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

We are hiring for the 2007-2008 snow removal season: 


Plow drivers (our trucks): $ 20-33 / hr (Must be avalible 24/7)

Subs (with own truck and plow): $ 60-75 / hr or on contract basis depending on site

Sidewalk crew: $ 13-17 / hr 

Sidewalk crew leader: $ 18-25 / hr (must be avalible 24/7)

ALL COMMERCIAL WORK....NO RESIDENTIAL

Quick Responce Time is a Must!


We are looking to fill up on people for our contact list for snow events this winter. We are a growing company that is looking for motivated people who can work this winter.

cant be afraid of long hours at times or cold temptures at times.

even if you workor go to school full/part time we can still work around your schedule to fill in our gaps in our sidewalk crews


please respond with what you are interested in; your experiance (none needed for sidewalks crew); your avaliblity; your location and once the season draws closer we will be contacting you and setting up meetings.


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

What location do you plow in? I have 3 trucks. i am in muskegon. I cant do sidewalks though, had ankle surgey and i still have a plate and 6 screws in there, so i will only be pushing snow and salting this year.

Thanks Bruce


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

thats probably a little far....all that we have is in metro detroit


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

PM sent....


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

I have 2 trucks with and salters ( 1 v box and 1 tailgate)and a 4 wheeler with a plow and I live in Westland, Michigan. I work a full time job during the day but am available at night.


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

*Sub Work*



Five Star Lawn Care LLC;408531 said:


> We are hiring for the 2007-2008 snow removal season:
> 
> Plow drivers (our trucks): $ 20-33 / hr (Must be avalible 24/7)
> 
> ...


We have 2 trucks w/v-boxs and a possible 3rd also a walk rig complete with atv that is equipped with a tailgate salter and 3' plow. We dispatch from Keego Harbor


----------



## fulautojim (Aug 30, 2007)

*sub work*

i currently only do neighborhood drives and walks with my 2005 arctic 4x4 and 48in blade i work afternoons at local pd and am avail after 11pm until about 1pm

if i could be of assistance this season and its in oakland county (prefer northern) lets talk

jim...


----------



## Plow_King88 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Looking for work*

Hello. I know this is a old thread, but I just came across it.
I am interested in becomming a part of your company and I would like to know more about the side walk job.
I also may have interest in working behind a truck plowing snow.

I have an extent of knowledge with clearing snow, but have never operated a truck plowing snow.
I do have a valid drivers license and am more than willing to learn the trade of plowing snow with a truck.

I will be moving to Westland in December and will be available and flexible to work whenever.

P.S. I appologize for not pming you, I am new to this site and am unsure of how to pm members.

Thanks in advance,
Wade


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

hi wade....i would be interested in talking to you and seeing what we could work out....when will you be moving to michigan?....is it for sure?


----------



## abagozz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

New Boston (Huron Twp) 
I have a F350 8ft snowway 06 arctic cat 60in blade and a small kubota tractor with a bucket if needed.
Have 15 yrs plowing exp
Looking for a little more work if needed.

Tony


----------



## Absgreen07 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey eveyone, New to the site.
As wade had replied I know this is an old thread but I have a f150 with 7' Meyer ready to push some snow. If you can use the help please let me know.
Rob


----------



## truck5029 (Sep 26, 2006)

*sub with truck*

How do i get a hold you ?


----------



## CharlesF250 (Dec 6, 2007)

*sub work*

I'm looking for some sub work. I live in Belleville and work as a Firefighter so I'm available almost all the time. Is there a way I can get in touch with you? I have a F250 with a commercial 7.5. Thank You


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

*sub work*

Yes i am also interested in sub work, i live in westland, i have an 05 dodge ram with a boss 7'6" straight blade......wesport


----------

